# EVGA Bronze 500 W



## crmaris (Aug 22, 2013)

EVGA introduced the 500B, a mainstream unit featuring a non-modular design, compact dimensions, Bronze efficiency, and a very nice price tag of only $50, right at the same time as their new SuperNOVA units. We will put it through its paces to find out how it performs.

*Show full review*


----------



## Turbo FX (Apr 23, 2014)

the review shows it's not haswell compatible while the specs sheet has haswell compatible in it, are they misleading customers?


----------



## crmaris (Apr 23, 2014)

they told me that they have test it on haswell systems and worked properly. But it failed in the haswell tests I ran which were conducted according to Intel's methodology, which for the moment isn't public and also is very stressful and not so realistic. 
Bottom-line I think they should remove the Haswell ready label (already told them so)


----------

